# Hiding a sink in the bedroom!



## MTN REMODEL LLC

Do you not want to just take it out...


----------



## ChuckF.

Lay a piece of plywood over it the size of the sink, and drop a tablecloth over it, long enough to disguise it as a table.


----------



## lenaitch

Put fake flowers in it?


----------



## ryansdiydad

Fish bowl...


----------



## Druidia

Remove faucet and backsplash. Place pre-finished shelf board over counter. Paint sides of white vanity counter to match shelf board. 

Use surface as dresser.


----------



## Two Knots

Is the door next to the vanity the entrance to a bathroom?
If so, Is there no sink in the bathroom? 

You can remove the door, and built out the walls to include the sink
in the existing bathroom. 

If there is already a sink in there, then just remove the vanity
and plumbing.


----------



## charlie5

There is no sink in the bathroom which is next to it - so I need the sink - just a way to make it not such a eyesore! It is an apartment so I cant do anything permanent - is there a way to put in temporary walls to section it off??


----------



## lenaitch

Now that we know that it is in an apartment, we know that there is not much you can do except perhaps disguise or cover it with something that suits your taste. You certain can't do anything permanent and there's really no such thing as a "temporary wall". There are such things as self-standing screens (Google 'vanity screens') that you can put in front of it but you'd have to move them every time you wanted to use the sink


----------



## Two Knots

Yes, a screen is the best idea. You can position it so that you can go behind it without having to remove it.


----------



## Druidia

charlie5 said:


> There is no sink in the bathroom which is next to it - so I need the sink - just a way to make it not such a eyesore! It is an apartment so I cant do anything permanent - is there a way to put in temporary walls to section it off??




Ah, that explains why there's a sink in a room that is not a bathroom. [emoji1]

Search Amazon for "room screen divider". There are a lot with nice designs/prints.


----------



## lenaitch

Not common in North America but common in other parts of the world


----------



## Druidia

lenaitch said:


> Not common in North America but common in other parts of the world




I remember staying in hotels abroad with a setup like the OP's. I also lived in a univ residence hall unit in Canada where the toilet and bathtub where in separate rooms (with doors). Both had no sink. The 2 sinks were outside on a large counter and mirror between the rooms with the bathtub and toilet. It was a very practical set up although I would have considered it more sanitary/hygienic to also have a sink inside the toilet room.


----------



## BayouRunner

Had a friend who bought an old antique dresser and cut out the top and installed a sink. It looked really tasteful. Maybe change the mirror to an oval one and recess the medicine cabinet in the wall. Maybe change that mirror to the medicine cabinet to a door


----------



## eqc.liu

Take out the medicine cabinets. Mount a hinged piece of wood above the sink and lower it down over the faucet when you want to hide it.


----------



## clarenceboddick

A nice pedestal sink wouldn't look ugly. Add an ornate mirror and like others suggested a divider screen.


----------



## Neogie

As the apartment is not yours, defo go wth the screen. You can get modern ones or make your own. I would choose something with some colour.


----------



## EmmaMoore

To hide sink in your bedroom, you can curtain it off or you can use bamboo to hide it.


----------

